# Window sticker !!!



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I got the window sticker for my car yesterday....
Now I know who the dealer was and forwarded that info to Sean at Ultimate, since it wasn't listed there. Sure would be interesting to know how it got from W. VA to Colorado. I know how it got from there to here, but there's 40 years of history out there somewhere.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Where did you get that? I want one.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

zzomby said:


> Where did you get that? I want one.


Pontiac Historical Services.
PHS Automotive Services, Inc.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Is that how you know when your car is finished. You get the sticker.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

zzomby said:


> Is that how you know when your car is finished. You get the sticker.


....:rofl: look at my avatar...:willy:


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Just a sucker punch, couldn't resist.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mitch, what was the original price on your car, and did it have any options other than the 4 speed? I'd love to see the window sticker. When I got the PHS for my '65 a few years ago, I didn't get the window sticker. If I know they were available at the time, I would have gotten one!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Mitch, what was the original price on your car, and did it have any options other than the 4 speed? I'd love to see the window sticker. When I got the PHS for my '65 a few years ago, I didn't get the window sticker. If I know they were available at the time, I would have gotten one!


:confused I have a pic posted on here. If you're viewing it at work, they may be blocking it. 
There are 18 lines of options totaling $578.26 for a total price of $3573.26.
You can still get a window sticker for both your cars. The window sticker is relatively new and as long as you send a copy of the PHS to prove you already have that, you can get the sticker. I didn't order the PHS originally; the guy I bought it from did, but I sent a copy of the Billing History as proof. Cost is $30. He will laminate it in plastic for another fee and duplicates are like $20 each. I got the plain one to make copies at Kinko's for display and keep this in the file.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

i did it my 66 as well. i think the phs docs and 2 laminated window stickers were just under a hundred bucks. great stuff! definately money well spent. although i knew the history of my dads car from day one, we both always wondered why the cowl tag reads st-76 instead of st-66. phs verified it was obvoiusly a factory mistake. i wish i had known about phs before he passed on, he would have loved to see that in writing. so technically i'm restoring a 76 gto.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, Mitch. I was blocked. But not now! Thanks for posting. I guess I need to see about getting the sticker for the '65 and the PHS AND sticker for the '67!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking at the info, you have a very well equipped car. I've seen something like 2 bench seat '67's in the past 30 years, used to work on and drive one, but it was column shift automatic. To have a rally cluster dash with a 4 speed, posi, and a bench tells me the original owner wanted a hot car but preferred bench seats. Maybe due to weight savings? Also neat is the "quick steering" and the power antenna. I've NEVER had a GTO with a power rear antenna, and I always wanted one. They look waaaaay better than the front mount manual, to me anyway.


----------



## rick52768 (Jun 30, 2010)

Too Many Projects, is the window sticker printed or indented like it was ran through a typewriter? Thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

rick52768 said:


> Too Many Projects, is the window sticker printed or indented like it was ran through a typewriter? Thanks


It's printed, no embossing from a typewriter key.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

That's too bad... the typewriter-strike effect would be REALLY cool.


----------

